# does P1544 and P0121 mean certain TPS death?



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got my VAG COM yesterday, so I'm feeling a bit dangerous 
TB adaption was successful I believe??? 
Main O2 sensor is also going bad... but are the TPS issues contained in the TPS? (do I need a new one for certain, or can this be worked out with a new 02 sensor) Considering driving an hour to the Junk Yard tomorrow for a new-to-me throttlebody. 

2000 Cabrio 5spd 2.0l STOCK: 

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5 
Data version: 20110930 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Chassis Type: 1V - VW Golf Cabrio 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 25 35 56 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-018-ABA.lbl 
Part No: 037 906 018 A 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V04 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 132F9B294BEE 

3 Faults Found: 
16806 - Main Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0422 - 35-00 - - 
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Large 
P1544 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16505 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Implausible Signal 
P0121 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3A0-907-379.lbl 
Part No: 3A0 907 379 D 
Component: ABS ITTAE 20 GI V00 
Coding: 03704 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2B5F23C9F39E 

1 Fault Found: 
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 6H0-953-257.lbl 
Part No: 6H0 953 257 B 
Component: IMMO VWZ3Z0X3222793 V71 
Coding: 09600 
Shop #: WSC 09016 
VCID: 2F6737D9C786 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Thank ya'll 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Problem is not necessarily the TB itself; could be a wiring, connector, or grounding problem; could also be a bad ECU.

Both your TB-related codes are flagged "Intermittent". If you clear them, how quickly, and under what circumstances do they come back?

-Uwe-


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

OBI,
Here is what you need to do:

Remove and clean the throttle body REALLY good, then reinstall it.

Disconnect BOTH battery terminals, and touch them WHILE DISCONNECTED together

reconnect the battery

Clear the faults. 

Select BASIC SETTINGS
go to #98
This should adapt the TB.
If it says ok your good.
If it says ERROR, not so good.


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

Uwe said:


> Problem is not necessarily the TB itself; could be a wiring, connector, or grounding problem; could also be a bad ECU.
> 
> Both your TB-related codes are flagged "Intermittent". If you clear them, how quickly, and under what circumstances do they come back?
> 
> -Uwe-


Thanks for the reply! You answered my question regarding signal (TPS internal only or input signal)

I'd previously cleaned up grounds on the block and under the battery.... and done some giggle tests on the wires and connectors = no fault triggers.






Humble Mechanic said:


> OBI,
> Here is what you need to do:
> 
> Remove and clean the throttle body REALLY good, then reinstall it.
> ...


Thanks, All done previously: Cleaned TB and (battery terminal and VAG adaption=OK) ... still "peeling the onion".

The symptoms are intermittent stalls when downshifting/downreving but only some times - aggressive or easy at various RPM ranges. Usually restarts just fine. Also, intermittent hesitation on low acceleration (maintaining speed)...

Symptoms are reproducible, but the only common DTC is the CAT efficiency. Let me run it some more to collect more codes.

Thinking about getting a junkyard ECU to help troubleshoot now, instead of a TB... maybe both depending on cost and my current budget.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

I have replaced several TBs on A3s. I have NEVER replaced an ECM. Its possible, but the TB is more likely. 

Keep me posted on what happens. feel free to email me 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

opcorn::beer::beer::beer::beer:: 
Oh, wait this is 'my' thread.

Thank you folks. Well, it'll be the weekend before I get to the "local" junk yard for a ECM and TB. I'm really not in a hurry to fix this, because it runs great 98% of the time. However, the random hesitation and stalling is unsafe sometimes. Unsafeness really detracts from the FUN FUN FUN of the Bucket (metallic silver Cabrio)

This forum needs more pics:


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

Bad Coil.:facepalm:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5358516-engine-dies-when-downshifting-sometimes


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I should have known it was a damaged hyper-drive generator

Thanks for the support, everyone.:beer::beer:


----------

